# Best bindings for Lib Tech TRS? (cartel, genesis, or.. ?)



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Comfortable yes, but soft when compared to your board and especially your boots. Cartels or Vitas would be a better match. I've had a few pairs of Cartels and they've always been super comfy.


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

Another comparable binding would be the Union Factory binding. The flex is comparable to the cartel and has canted foot beds to take some of the strain off the knees.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

My Genesis go everywhere all the time. I have Malavitas and Genesis and my Vitas even have Diode toe caps and hammock ankle straps and I'd prefer the Genesis all day


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Is there a particular reason you're only looking at Burtons OP? Nothing wrong with that just curious. I'd also check out some Fluxes or Unions if you want a good selection of flexible bindings. I'm guessing you're gonna wanna go with a medium flex. Maybe check out Flux DS. It's a good medium flex binding with super customization ability. The union contact pro is also a great low pro super versatile binding. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Comfortable yes, but soft when compared to your board and especially your boots. Cartels or Vitas would be a better match. I've had a few pairs of Cartels and they've always been super comfy.


How is the genesis soft? Especially the newer models where they've stiffened the highback up. I've primarily used them on a highlife and flight attendant without issue, they'll be more than enough for a mid flex center rocker deck. Genesis, Cartel or Vita would all work fine on the TRS.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Phedder said:


> How is the genesis soft? Especially the newer models where they've stiffened the highback up. I've primarily used them on a highlife and flight attendant without issue, they'll be more than enough for a mid flex center rocker deck. Genesis, Cartel or Vita would all work fine on the TRS.


That's not quite in context though eh? '.....soft when compared' - it was my understanding that the Genesis were the least responsive of the 3? They are certainly the most expensive. If I'm wrong then I whole heatedly apologise and will take my lashes like a man.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Hah, no lashings man I just don't think they're soft even if compared to the board and boots. The two piece high back feels like it has more give than it does, and I find it gives a really smooth response for minor input, and then when you really lean into it, it's there for you as well as the whole binding being super comfy. Expensive yes, but if money wasn't an issue I'd choose the genesis for pretty much anything but straight free riding.


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

Neversummer85 said:


> Is there a particular reason you're only looking at Burtons OP? Nothing wrong with that just curious. I'd also check out some Fluxes or Unions if you want a good selection of flexible bindings. I'm guessing you're gonna wanna go with a medium flex. Maybe check out Flux DS. It's a good medium flex binding with super customization ability. The union contact pro is also a great low pro super versatile binding. Just some thoughts.


Not any particular reason, I could also consider other brands. 

I'm just looking at the Burtons right now because is the brand of my last binding (Cartel) and I remember that before I bought, lots of people recommended it to me.

Also, I don't have any comparison line. I'm 30yo and started snowboard 3 years ago. Never tried different gears or was part of the evolution of the whole snowboard. I'm just a Brazilian guy that moved to Switzerland for work.

I think I'll get the Burton Genesis 2016 then. Lots of people seems to like it and it seems to fit well with my ride, as I like to play on the slopes on side hits and etc. Unless of course, there is a superior model/brand than the Genesis.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> That's not quite in context though eh? '.....soft when compared' - it was my understanding that the Genesis were the least responsive of the 3? They are certainly the most expensive. If I'm wrong then I whole heatedly apologise and will take my lashes like a man.


From my experience, Genesis is the softest but the most responsive of the three. Cartel and Malavita about the same in response, but Malavita highback in noticeably stiffer.



Phedder said:


> Hah, no lashings man I just don't think they're soft even if compared to the board and boots. The two piece high back feels like it has more give than it does, and I find it gives a really smooth response for minor input, and then when you really lean into it, it's there for you as well as the whole binding being super comfy. Expensive yes, but if money wasn't an issue I'd choose the genesis for pretty much anything but straight free riding.


Good description.


----------



## jcosjr (Oct 28, 2015)

To me a con of the Genesis is if you are riding and want to change your forward lean by several click movements on the mountain, you need to loosen the two high back attachment screws to re-position the heel cup properly against the binding base for the FLAD adjuster to sit properly. Whereas the Cartel and Malavita do not have this issue: quick and simple.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jcosjr said:


> To me a con of the Genesis is if you are riding and want to change your forward lean by several click movements on the mountain, you need to loosen the two high back attachment screws to re-position the heel cup properly against the binding base for the FLAD adjuster to sit properly. Whereas the Cartel and Malavita do not have this issue: quick and simple.


I do not think there is a difference. It is the same for my Genesis as for Cartel and other Burton bindings.


----------



## jcosjr (Oct 28, 2015)

Genesis high back/FLAD design is different from the Malavita, Cartel and even the Mission. 100% confident in my earlier post. This is also confirmed by Burton.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jcosjr said:


> Genesis high back/FLAD design is different from the Malavita, Cartel and even the Mission. 100% confident in my earlier post. This is also confirmed by Burton.


How so? I have (had) several of those bindings and it basically works the same on all of them.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> How so? I have (had) several of those bindings and it basically works the same on all of them.


No, not the same.

Cartel, Malavita and Mission have a dial. You turn and it adds/removes fwd lean.

Genesis has a lever... You unclip and move it for lean. If you just change +/- one step its ok. But if you adjust more you have to move the highback to let the lever sit flush with the heelcup.


----------



## jcosjr (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you F1EA. We're on the same page.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Can't say I've ever changed my forward lean significantly while on the hill. I do it when I'm swapping bindings between boards, otherwise I pretty much have a determined set up for each board.


----------

